# Help...way too loose poops after surgery



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi guys -- just kind of at wit's end. Tyler had the complicated neuter surgery and 8 teeth pulled on Monday and was under anesthesia and stayed overnight. He had a shot of morphine Tuesday morning when we picked him up. He has been feeling better than we thought after surgery and in fact we've been pleasantly surprised. We were given pain meds to take home but I only ended up giving him one dose yesterday, not because he seemed in pain at all, but the vet thought we should, given the surgery he had. I think he felt worse after it. The worst thing right now is his bowel movements are so loose and it's been since Tuesday. How long does this keep up and is there anything we can give him? Am assuming it's from the surgery, stress, anesthesia and meds. Have tried rice and potato with meals but no help. Up until this point, he made perfect poops  Any suggestions? Thankfully he's been using the wee wee pads all the time. :smheat:

UPDATE: POST 22 - Went to Vet


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Sorry to hear this, Sue...Maybe try canned pumpkin? If he doesn't seem in pain, I wouldn't give him any more painkiller. He might just be having loose stools on that...Hope it improves soon...


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You should call your vet in the morning and get their advice.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Poor Tyler! I hope he makes a quick recovery. I'd call your vet too in the AM


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

When I spoke to the vet yesterday she was the one who said rice and potatoes. I mentioned pumpkin and she recommends that for dogs who are constipated because of fiber in it. I'll try again but she was the one who thought he needed to take the pain drugs and I think after I gave it to him yesterday he felt worse not better. So I'm confused but will try in the morning. He is drinking and eating so that's all good.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The pain meds that the vet gave was Rimadyl (Carprofen). I just looked it up in the internet and saw all this info about class action suits and toxicity and gastro problems. Could this be the cause? Really scared me.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

ALL NSAIDs, even your own tylenol or ibuprofen, CAN CAUSE UPSET STOMACH. Your vet should caution you of side effects of any medication. If your dog is an appropriate candidate for Rimadyl, a short post-op course is quite safe. Pain control is a very important part of the healing process.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'd give him some pumpkin. I read that it helps with constipated or a loose stool. My girls won't eat it but not to long again Tess had diarrhea so I put some pumpkin in a syringe and gave it to her. It worked great. I hope you get Tyer back to normal soon.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Glad he came thru surgery ok, just watch to make sure loose poop doesn't become full blown diarrhea...dehydration issues with that, obviously. Glad he's eating and drinking well.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (almitra @ Nov 20 2009, 03:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853319


> Glad he came thru surgery ok, just watch to make sure loose poop doesn't become full blown diarrhea...dehydration issues with that, obviously. Glad he's eating and drinking well.[/B]


Thanks. He seems to be keeping pretty hydrated. Drinking and eating pretty normally and this morning a poop that...looked like a poop finally, :clap: instead of a puddle :yucky: (sorry about the graphic detail but we're all familiar with this I'm sure). So I'm thinking he might finally be "going" in the right direction. Fingers and paws crossed since I've been head cook and tushy washer these past few days. :OMG!: I had bought a pack of baby washcloths the other day and boy am I glad. Otherwise, the incision looks really good and he seems to be himself. We keep trying to slow him down when he decides to let off some steam. I keep thinking his belly is going to be very cold this winter since they shaved it. :shocked:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Glad little Tyler seems to be over his poopy problem & getting back to normal.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So happy to come this AM and see that Tyler's poop issue seemes to have resolved! now will continue prayers till he is completely healed!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Yay!
Here's our "No more loose poops" celebration dance: :chili:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Yay!
Here's our "No more loose poops" celebration dance: :chili: :sHa_banana:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

YAY!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

NOT SO FAST :smpullhair: We still don't seem to be over that hump yet. I think we're headed in the right direction but it's far from looking like it should. I called the vet today and the nurse really thinks it's from the anesthesia but I'm waiting for the vet to get back to me. I've tried the rice and potato in his food and he is a picky eater so it's not like he's taking in that much of it. He's drinking plenty and acting fine so I don't think dehydrated. Wondered if banana would help? I still remember the BRAT diet for my DS when he had diarreah...banana, rice, apple sauce and toast. But he's a skin kid so who knows. 
I jut realized I have to give him his second interceptor pill (parasitide/heartworm) tomorrow. He didn't feel great from it the first time. Hoping it doesn't further prolong this. I just feel like we've been prisoners -- couldn't take him out in beginning because of his needing vaccines. Now this! Don't want him out on the dirty sidewalks much with incision and not bathing.
I awoke this morning at 7am to my husband yelling for me to come in and wash poor Tyler's tush...quite the mess (I've had some minor clean ups but this beat them all) and I can't give him a real bath until 10-14 days after surgery. Tyler needs a doggie bidet. :embarrassed: Luckily for Tyler he oblivious to all this and just sweet and fun and happy. Me? Not so much.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

awww, poor Tyler! and poor you! I hope he's back to normal soon :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That's a bummer. Poor Tyler & poor you. Boo & Hannah have never had loose stools or diarrhea at all,even after spay,neuter or dentals. Hope Tylers system gets back to normal really soon. I would probably hold off the interceptor,but talk to your vet about that.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

If the outside temp has not been over 57F degrees the last 30 consecutive days, you are very safe to skip the Interceptor all together (for heartworm). In fact, you can skip it until spring or whenever the temp rises over 57F degrees, day and night for 30 days.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

This reaction to anesthesia is real common....even in humans. Which is why they measure your urine output & want you to take a BM (sorry so, um, graphic) before you check outta the hospital after surgery yourself. He'll be himself in every way real quick!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Am taking Tyler to the vet this morning at 10:20. He's still really sick with diarrhea. Last night he was up nearly every two hours with it and I'm really worried about him. Thank goodness we have a 7 day a week vet practice. I had called yesterday but didn't hear back from vet and thought Tyler was getting better. But last night he was way worse, his nose was warm and he wasn't himself...you could tell he was out of sorts. Despite the night he and I had, he's full of pep this morning (not me for sure worrying about him all night long). Hoping there's some sort of immodium drug for dogs. Wish us luck.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just got back from the vet. I can't tell you how great it is to have one who is open 7 days a week and has terrific staff on even on a Sunday. In fact many of the weekday people. So they totally think it's from the anesthesia and stress from the surgery. She said the incision looks fabulous...believe it or not you can hardly see it. And his gums are pretty pink. She thought he's just a little bit dehydrated (he lost 3 ounces since we were there on Monday). She gave him a shot of something under the skin that helps hydrate them and works into the system and a little pepcid (his stomach is suddenly making very loud sounds). She also gave me Metronidazole for 5 days - an antibiotic that helps with digestive problems and should help harden his bowel movements. And she gave me some prescriptive food for him for the next few days and also a probiotic powder we can sprinkle on his food. I think it all makes sense to me, given that I was really fearful of dehydration with him going every couple of hours. And I guess there's something going on in his intestines that needs to be straightened out. So he's home now. Pooped (as in tired  ) from being at the vets and hasn't touched his new food. I'll be ready for a rest home when this is all over. I just want him to feel like himself again. First when we got him we couldn't take him out without his shots, then he was great, suddenly had to go for surgery because of teeth and now he feels really bad. I feel so bad for the little guy. And all through it he's such a love to us and the vet. She was crazy about him saying "You got a real good one here while she was kissing him." :wub: And we do!


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

How is Tyler today? Hope he is better((Hugs))


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Cherry Lola and I are sending lots of hugs and kisses to Tyler. We hope he is feeling better.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for asking. We've really been going through a bad time. When I got Tyler home from the vet he was okay for a while and then I gave him the Iams intestinal special food the vet gave us. He seemed to like it and ate it...gave him a little at around lunch time and then a little at dinner. Then at 9pm he had diarrhea again AND started throwing up. He threw up all the food he had eaten and then some pink stuff...looked like pepto bismal -- certainly not blood tinted but maybe it was the Pepcid. Tyler was throwing up from 9pm-12:30pm. I spoke to the tech on duty at 9:30pm and she said not to let him eat anything, and not to let him drink a lot, just little sips and keep him that way until morning to clear his system. So he got up this morning...diarrhea again I think only once and I called the regular vet I use in the practice. She asked what I fed him this week,etc and said I should stick to one protein (I had given him chicken dog foods and one meal of beef or chicken) and she suggested stage one chicken baby food and mix in potato for today. I asked if I could boil some and puree and she okayed it and said only to give him about a tablespoon or so every hour or so. Luckily he's been tolerating it well. No diarrhea (so far) and hasn't thrown up since midnight. Hoping and praying we'll be out of the woods. She doesn't want me to give the Metronidazole yet...wants more in stomach. She said she wished I had spoken to her during the week. I think I had only reached the nurses and they gave me info and seemed to say it was normal for some dogs after anesthesia and stress of surgery. I also think that one of the days I asked to have a vet call me and they didn't. This is such a nightmare. I've been so worried about Tyler and I'm really exhausted.
Tyler just made a bowel movement, a little more formed but there was a tiny bit of blood in it. Called vet and she thought that the all the bowel upsets can cause it to happen from being inflamed. It literally was a couple of drops. She wants me to keep him on what I've been doing and call in the morning and then she'll see about putting him on metonidazole. He's been acting perfectly fine today. Normal energy (unlike me-- I'm dragging my tush  ) and he seems oblivious to it all. So I'm glad about that. Really praying the night goes well.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Sue, 

Hunter and I are thinking about you!!! We hope that Tyler turns out to be all better by tomorrow!!! We can't wait to hear a good report


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I sure was hoping little Tyler was all well. I'd be ready to strangle some vets by now :huh: . Poor little guy sure is a trooper. Hope whatever is causing him such intestinal stress is over soon. :grouphug:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear Tyler's been going through such a rough time, and you too :grouphug: Sounds like things are going a little better today. I hope he's feeling 100% better soon :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh my goodness, I have read your last post about Tyler. I am so sorry you are going through this. I know how you feel when your baby is sick and you are just helpless. Once you get him straighted out, you will need a vacation. Please keep us informed and I hope he is on the road to recovery now. You both have gone through so much!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG, Sue, what a time you and poor little Tyler have had. 

I'm sending prayers that Tyler is much better soon.

rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Praying that you and Tyler have a restful night and that all is better in the morning. I know all too well how scary it is when our pups are sick.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Yikes poor Tyler! I'm sorry to hear he is having such a tough time post surgery. Hmm...have you tried to give him rice? Sometimes that helps bind them and have more firm bowel movements. I really hope your vet gets to the bottom of this quickly. Please give Tyler some get well kisses from all of us Sue. :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear Tyler is having such a hard time post surgery!!! :shocked: You must be exhausted!!!! It's very stressful when your baby is not feeling well.

I hope and pray he's back to normal real soon (and you too!!)


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank you all so much. 
Question -- off my own topic -- how do you write a post putting other posts in there so you can respond to them. I know so many of you know how to do it but i'm not sure. Just know I've read them all and feel so comforted. :grouphug: 
Latest update is that there's been no more vomiting and he only had two bowel movements yesterday so seem to be stemming the tide, so to speak. But last night at 2:45am he woke up in the pen in our room to let us know he made something (likes to get that praise). It was very little, about an inch and it was kind of mucusy and again with a little blood. His stomach was gurgling like crazy and he was pacing. I finally took him into our den, with his crate and pads all around and he fell asleep after about an hour and I slept on the couch. We were all pretty wiped out this morning.My poor husband had to go to pick up his mom in rehab in NJ and move her from independent living to assisted, so I felt really bad for him. 
This morning Tyler looked a little sluggish (was up much more of then night than ever)and I gave him a little bit of honey in case of hypoglycemia. He licked it and then started to perk up. I called the vet this morning who still thinks the colitis sometimes sends out mucus as things are moving again. She wanted me to give him same pureed chicken and potato as yesterday....little bits at a time. And also to start the metronidazole (I think it's called flagyl sometimes). He ate this morning and I slipped the pill into his second little helping and he's his usual perky self for now. Vet wants me to let her know if anything looks bad again in stool or anything else wrong and to bring him in again. She wants me to call her anyway later today. So we're hoping for some improvement.
Tammy -- I tried rice last week but Tyler really didn't like it. He seems to like the potato better.
I'm really praying that Tyler is a healthy boy and that this was totally due to the anesthesia and stress. The scar couldn't look more perfect and he was such a trouper through everything. Barely went to lick his stitches so used onsie just a couple of days. Can't wait to bathe him.
So here I am throwing Thanksgiving for my DH, DS, Brother and Nephew and feeling like a tired turkey myself. All male no less but DH is a huge help cooking and cleaning up. He's a honey :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh Sue, I'm just catching up on SM and am so sorry Tyler's not feeling well. I hope he is better and things get back to normal soon. Poor you and your DH! And Tyler! Give him some hugs from all of us!! xoxo


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Nov 24 2009, 12:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854386


> Question -- off my own topic -- how do you write a post putting other posts in there so you can respond to them. I know so many of you know how to do it but i'm not sure. Just know I've read them all and feel so comforted. :grouphug:[/B]


I think just press QUOTE on each post you want to quote, and then hit reply and all quotes will be references. You can even pare quotes like above as long as your beginning and end quotes match, if that makes sense...


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

It sure sounds like stress colitis and I know how scary it can be. Hopefully you will see fast improvement with the flagyll and Tyler will be back to normal in no time.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

So glad to read that Tyler is acting like he feels better, and is back to his playful self. I hope his feeling under the weather is all in the past.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Thank God you are seeing improvement in Tyler. I can understand you must be a wreck. I hope that Tyler continues to ONLY improve and you have a very happy Thanksgiving with your family.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Hopefully Tyler is on the path to recovery finally. This sure has a rollercoaster ride for you 2. Hope you both get some rest tonight & tomorrow is a brighter day. :grouphug:


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Zoey & I are hoping Tyler is finally recovering....We both send you healing hugs :tender: :tender:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks all so much. I was going to try to respond to each post but I'm so tired from being up at 3am this morning that I can barely remember my name. Thankfully (and I'm a little afraid to say it) today was a banner day for Tyler. No poops and no pukes :chili: Hey, it doesn't take much to make us happy. I think the bland pureed chicken and potatoes working and I just give him a little bit every two hours or so and the medication, which I've managed to hide in a lump of puree, seem to be doing the trick. Am hoping this saga is finally over. So how do you whiten discolored tush hair? :bysmilie: He had so many accidents and I washed him up every time but had to be careful because of his surgery. I guess when he gets a real bath it should help a lot. I have to admit that I went to some of his back hair with a scissors. :eek2_gelb2: but it's only hair. He was a mess. So when does the fun start again?  Night and again so many thanks for being here with me through this...thankfully the forum isn't on the "smell-ernet" . :biggrin:


----------

